# How to address a package/letter to Japan?



## stone_dragone (Dec 12, 2007)

During my Captains' career course this past year my family and I became very close to a visiting japanese family.  now we want to send them something in the mail, but I don't know the proper form of the address (i.e in america we put name, street address, city, etc on separate lines...)could someone please hook me up with the right way to write the address.

I have changed the address for privacy but the elements are still there.

45-678 446bannti futamata ichikawashi  chibaken 272-0001

any help is appreciated!


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2007)

Cant help ya Bro..Best check at the post office..I just sent 2 small packages to England and they ALL have lenghty addresses, I just filled all the lines...Ya wanna laugh..The US postal service informed me that you cano no longer abbreviate in the mailing address..You have to SPELL everything out..What are the letters UK to much strain on their brains???


----------



## tahuti (Dec 12, 2007)

http://bitboost.com/ref/international-address-formats.html


----------

